# Slimy slugs inspire 'potentially lifesaving' medical glue



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2017)

A defensive mucus secreted by slugs has inspired a new kind of adhesive that could transform medicine, say scientists.

The "bio-glue" is incredibly strong, moves with the body and crucially, sticks to wet surfaces.

The team at Harvard University have even used it to seal a hole in a pig's heart.

Experts have described the glue as "really cool" and said there would be "absolutely huge demand" for it.

Getting something to stick to a damp surface has been a huge challenge - think what happens when you get a plaster on your finger wet.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-40730875

I wonder if this is what they use on Libre sensors?


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jul 29, 2017)

If they need any more slug slime, they are more than welcome to the little bu**ers in my garden


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> If they need any more slug slime, they are more than welcome to the little bu**ers in my garden


I live in an old house, and they often get into my house through the gaps in the floorboards  

It’s a little known fact that diabetics need to keep their distance from slugs. I once read on the forum about a poor lady who chanced upon a slug that had crawled onto her cooker during the night and so distressed her that her blood sugar levels shot up and stayed high for several hours afterwards. I can only speculate that there is some form of chemical message that is given off by the noxious slime they leave in their wake, stimulating stress hormones in humans, and raising blood sugar levels.

Caution should therefore be observed when these creatures are in the vicinity, and the age-old defences of salt and beer should be administered immediately on sight, before any harm is done…

It may befall you, late at night, to wander through the house,
But be beware of things that lurk, like spider, slug or mouse!
What’s that you say? A mouse is known to scurry through the gloom,
And spiders too may weave their webs in corners of the room…
But slugs? You speak in jest my friend! What fears do they inspire?
They’ll hardly leap from out the murk, or breathe on you with fire!

But slugs have powers little known – the slime that they exude
Can raise the sugars in the blood, playing havoc with your mood!
Emitting powerful pheromones, they signal to your brain
To flood your blood with cortisol, until the slug is slain!
So arm yourself with salt and beer, to keep the beasts at bay!
And slay the ghastly gastropods – despatch them on their way!


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 29, 2017)

Why kill slugs? Hedgehogs will do that for you. We need to encourage hedgehogs, they are a declining species. That's why you should never use toxic slug pellets.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Why kill slugs? Hedgehogs will do that for you. We need to encourage hedgehogs, they are a declining species. That's why you should never use toxic slug pellets.


Haven't seen a hedgehog for donkey's years, there used to be thousands near where I lived in Yorkshire! I reckon all the slugs emigrated from Yorkshire to Hedgehogless-Hampshire


----------



## Ditto (Jul 29, 2017)

> It’s a little known fact that diabetics need to keep their distance from slugs.


Are you having me on?! I handle the little blighters all the time. When I put the bowl of left-over cat food out every night for the fox I have to empty the big bowl first and they're always getting in the black wheelie bin which just has bottles and tins in, gord knows why they don't go in the green wheelie bin with the green waste!

I know you have to be careful of dogs not eating slugs and snails. Are they really bad for humans? Y'know I'm a hypochondriac!!


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 29, 2017)

Have you never eaten snails? Yummy with garlic butter.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 29, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Have you never eaten snails? Yummy with garlic butter.


No and I've no plans to either
I much prefer them covered in a dusting of salt


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 29, 2017)

Ok, one more thing to strike off the brunch menu.


----------

